# What's your fav crime organization? (I made a mistake on the previous thread. Sorry.



## Typhloise (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry about that, being the forgetful person I am, I forgot a bunch of other crime organizations. My bad. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Alexi (Mar 1, 2009)

You should delete your old thread, then. *nodnod*


----------



## Thorne (Mar 1, 2009)

Team Meanies, still.


----------



## Flora (Mar 1, 2009)

Team Midnight Cipher. ^^


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 2, 2009)

Still Team Rocket of Kanto.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 3, 2009)

Snagem.


----------



## Pride of Kings (Mar 3, 2009)

Team Rocket with Giovanni leading the way.


----------



## Mudkipz (Mar 3, 2009)

Team Rocket all the way. I still remember finding the secret base <3


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 3, 2009)

Cipher whoops all of your teams' sorry asses, sorry


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 3, 2009)

Kanto TR ftw.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 5, 2009)

Snagem is underrated.


----------



## Jester (Mar 5, 2009)

Team snagem can catch other peoples pokemon! All the others can only dream of doing that.


----------



## Alexi (Mar 5, 2009)

^Cipher can do that in Gale of Darkness. And "catching" other's pokemon is kinda useless when you can just knock the hell out of them and take their pokemon.

The only reason Snagem existed was to serve Cipher. They were only pawns. In Gale of Darkness, they turned good (in a manner of speaking) to get revenge on Cipher. And Gonzap is just rediculous.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 7, 2009)

Gaaaah.

Where are the PMD evil teams?

Team Meanies FTW!


----------



## Thorne (Mar 7, 2009)

^What she said.
The enemy Team in PMD 2 was a total bunch of jerks thought, seriously, what a bunch of effing pricks! :< They're not anywhere close the glory of Team Meanies!


----------



## Ninjabait (Mar 9, 2009)

Dim Sun, the people with the power to control your Pokemon's mind...


----------



## Kabigon (Mar 9, 2009)

They all were pretty good, except Aqua and Magma. They were just effin retarded.  I mean all that to create more land and more water? Why waste funding on just that? At least Galactic wanted a new universe.  And I still don't now what Team Rocket wanted although their goals were better and Giovanni FTW.

Snagem were just common theives until Cipher came along and _gave_ the Snag Machines to them. So for that Cipher wins. A criminal only has to menion the word "gather money" or do something different than just random world domination or stealing great pokemon for useless features such as making land or sea.

Cipher, and Both Rockets for me.


----------



## Jdrawer (Mar 9, 2009)

Seeing as I don't know most of them, my choices were limited. I chose the Johto Team Rocket because of the Slowpoke tail scandal.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Feb 6, 2010)

Kanto Team Rocket pwns. I mean, they actually KILLED Pokémon, they remind me of the mafia for some reason, and Giovanni is a badass. They aren't honey thieves *coughcoughTeamGalacticcoughcough*.


----------



## Green (Feb 6, 2010)

Team Rocket. They have Giovanni, the Meowth line, the Ekans line, and they're just flat out diabolical. 83


----------



## Green (Feb 6, 2010)

Team Rocket. They have Giovanni, the Meowth line, the Ekans line, and they're just flat out diabolical. 83


----------



## Dybael (Feb 6, 2010)

Team Rocket is my retro-tastic favorite, but I must also admit to having a soft spot for Team Galactic. Galactic grunts are just too adorable to hate! They may not even know what their team's basic goals are, but they try _so hard_ to be eeeevil. Surely I'm not the only person that thinks of them as villainous little puppies? ... Okay, maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 6, 2010)

I like the Go-Rocks, personally. If anything, it's because of their cool theme song.

All the organizations are pretty laughable, so how evil they are doesn't affect how I like them.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Feb 6, 2010)

Galactic. Seriously.  When I was playing Platinum, Cyrus is all like, "Let's create a world without hate!!"  I never figured out why they had to be stopped. I would have joined them!


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 7, 2010)

Galactic~ They're actually evil (' Let's blow up the world and make a new one YAY!' ) and through a lot of RPing I have developed an odd attachment to the Admins and Cyrus.  Also they have cool uniforms :3


----------



## Scizor King (Feb 11, 2010)

Cipher. About as badass as you can get (evil Pokemon!) The KantoRockets are a close second.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Feb 12, 2010)

Kanto-era Team Rocket. They were fucking bad ass back then. Smuggling, killing Pokemon, taking hostages, taking over the center of Kanto's economy...now THAT'S what I call a criminal organization. Unfortunately, they lost some of their awesomeness after Giovanni left. Magma and Aqua were okay. Galaxy was a fucking joke.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Feb 13, 2010)

The original Team Rocket. No one messes with the boys in black.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Feb 14, 2010)

Team First Generation Kanto Nostalgia. Their motives resemble possible real-life crime syndicates of note, some of which are those I create on the spot to fit the archetype. Giovanni is also a very interesting character, I should say. I usually do not enjoy falling into the trap of conformism but I prefer this lovely team over a handful of Alfred Wegener wannabes/marine biologists and men and women cosplaying as grounded cosmonauts.


----------



## Colton O'Weekly (Feb 19, 2010)

I chose Team Rocket Johto, since I loved Gold/Silver/Crystal the most out of the games, but I really just love Team Rocket.

I consider the Kanto-Johto Team Rocket one and the same, yeah, but just at different times, so really I just love Team Rocket.

They're such a wonderful addition to Pokemon, and they actually act like their criminals.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyrus is awesome but Galactic in general are a complete joke. My vote goes to either Cipher or RBY Rocket.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Feb 20, 2010)

I cast my vote for Kanto team rocket. They had an air of badassness, they they actually killed pokemon, and they were just plain awesome! Team Galactic came in a close second, just because Cyrus is a click of badassness lower than Giovanni. For me, evilness or technology do not determine who is better. It is who is led by more of a badass. Any other head is either an idiot or a wimp.


----------



## Renteura (Feb 22, 2010)

the old coffee guy blocking the road in viridian

in all seriousness, Galactic, 'cause of the awesome quotes. "Please make sure the bed is unoccupied before sleeping in it."


----------



## ZimD (Feb 23, 2010)

The original RBY Team Rocket. I like how they were just a gang that didn't do a lot and were just sort of dicks to Pokemon, as opposed to Magma, Aqua, and Galactic (stupidest name ever), who all are weird cults that want to end the world or something similar using ancient Pokemon.


----------



## Purplemew12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Team Galactic are my favorite for sure. Don't ask why...I have no idea...It's fun listening to Mars and Jupiter argue about stuff though, and I like the fact that everyone pretty much hates Charon in Platinum...only person in Team Galactic who's not one of my favorite characters...besides all the grunts. bleh. Team Aqua and Magma...I find their entire goals completely pointless...and they pretty much nearly destoryed Hoenn without exactly accomplishing everything...completely ruined the plot there...Team Rocket...they kill pokemon ;_; And the others, idk. I don't play those games.


----------



## brandman (Mar 27, 2010)

Team Rocket.

They were a whole farther step to an Italian gang or at least something more realistic compare to...
_
Imma make teh world dry!

Imma make teh world wet!

No, I make dry.

No, I make wet.

*cartoony battle unfolds between team magma and team aqua*_

I mean really? Where the F*** are you going to live if there's no land?!? And what are you supposed to drink if there's no water?!?!?

Team Galactic was okay, except they looked like cultists or something. Considering their sense of style, I would be scared if they created a new world. 0.o

Cipher was pretty cool to but since Gale of Darkness could be considered spin-off, and the fact that they weren't near as organized as Team Rocket, no.

So yeah, Team Rocket.


----------



## Flora (Mar 27, 2010)

brandman1996 said:


> I mean really? Where the F*** are you going to live if there's no land?!? And what are you supposed to drink if there's no water?!?!?


 I think you're misunderstanding _both_ teams goals a bit.  Magma wanted more land, and Aqua wanted more water.  They never said that they wanted _no_ water or land o.o


----------



## brandman (Mar 27, 2010)

Flora and Ashes said:


> I think you're misunderstanding _both_ teams goals a bit.  Magma wanted more land, and Aqua wanted more water.  They never said that they wanted _no_ water or land o.o


Oh, even still if I mixed up their motives, the feelings toward them still stands.


----------

